# White chickens



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

We bought a few (4-5) white chickens that I thought were leghorns. They are small but not banty sized. We just bought 3 more that look the same but are twice as big.. that the owner said were 4-6 months old and getting ready to lay. The smaller hens lays almost daily. Can there be that much difference in sizes of the same breed? Just curious....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't think of any breed that could be that different unless one is large fowl and the other bantam.

If you can post pics of them someone here can probably tell you a good bit about them.


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

How do you put a picture on this thread?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I usually upload my photos to photobucket. Then I copy the link for the photo and paste the link after clicking on thing that looks like a postage stamp. There might be easier ways but I've never explored it. 

Now that my AC is working again, maybe I'll do that tonight and let you know what I find, if anything.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that was too easy. There is a bar with "articles, forum, photos, etc" Click on photos and it will walk you through what to do to upload to the forum. I believe you can move them or copy them from the photo album to your current post after you do that.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Click the paper clip in the message box


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

choose file from your computer


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

I'm sorry, I'm somewhat challenged on this site and communicating. Where is the bar? ( I have android tablet and phone. ) I can't even reply on my phone , or at least I haven't figured out how. I have to wait til I have my tablet.


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

I looked on top and in the table of contents. ..Nothing at the bottom either..


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

See the + sign next to where you type? Hit that it'll bring up a window. Picture button is the second icon, looks like a rectangle with mountains and a sun or something. Hit that


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

I'm just going to have to play with it a bit. I can see what you're telling me, Feire, but then I can't get my picture from my email to upload. It would be much easier if my phone would let me reply. I can't find a reply icon on it.. where my post says "end" then there is also a quick reply on my tablet but not my phone. If I need to, I can use the camera on my tablet tomorrow.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here, email it to me, m I will be removing this information. Since I'm on a laptop I can download the pic to my computer.


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

Ok, its on the way. The smaller chicken is at least a year old while the bigger one is only about 6 months.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You must have the slowest internet going, I still haven't rec'd it. Check your email to make sure a mailer daemon didn't show up.


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

No there isn't a daemon. My sent mail says it went to the addy, if I copied it right. I just sent it again. Y ou may actually get it more than once!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is the slowest way I've ever seen for downloading a pic and I don't like it. 

I'm no expert on large fowl but those girls look awfully hefty, like they are meat birds. Fiere can spot them a mile away.

Never mind, I see the one is just holding her wings away from her body. It does appear to be two different breeds.

And I see the pan of water with one of them is using it.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep, you have leghorns and broiler hens.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Here is one of my leghorns between two of my broiler hens for comparison.


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

Thx for your patience! Our service is not fast or slow. We're in the medium range and being summer, I'm sure many school aged kiddos are on it as well . We are in So, Okla. and summer is finally here! It was 96 degrees here. I've got fresh water in flat pans that they are taking turns standing in. We have lotsa shade even though you can't really see it here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah satellite. Had it, liked it for the first few years then when we moved I said no more.


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

No, actually we're cable, but we're out in the country a little. I usually don't have a problem. I just haven't posted on the forum enough to figure out things. I can usually find what I need from others questions and answers.


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

Wow ,Fiere, sure looks like the meaties, but they don't seem to have any problem getting around. The ones we raised to eat in the spring could barely walk at 7 wks.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The ones in that picture I posted were 9 months old there. Meat birds don't grow and grow until they keel over and die. After 12 weeks their metabolism and feed convergence start slowing down, by 16 weeks he birds are actually losing weight, and at 20 weeks you have a very large, but very normal, chicken. 
That being said the stress from the quick growth as youngsters is very hard on their organs and they can randomly drop. Even when slow fed from the get-go they have a very early expiry date, sadly. My girls from last year all dropped within 2 weeks of each other around their first birthday. Laid me 5-6 eggs a week each right up until they kicked the bucket, though, and i incubated quite a few of them.


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

Ok, Fiere, that, that makes sense to me then, thx! We only gave $5 apiece for them so I'm sure we'll more than get our money back.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

grampsjim said:


> I'm just going to have to play with it a bit. I can see what you're telling me, Feire, but then I can't get my picture from my email to upload. It would be much easier if my phone would let me reply. I can't find a reply icon on it.. where my post says "end" then there is also a quick reply on my tablet but not my phone. If I need to, I can use the camera on my tablet tomorrow.


You probably need to save the photo from your email to your gallery to be able to post. Then you should be able to use one of the methods for uploading that have been posted


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

I do have it on my gallery, but for whatever reason, I couldn't download it to the forum app on my Galaxy S4 phone. I can't find any place on my phone to post a reply. I have wait until I can get back to my tablet to reply. I have to download my pictures to the desktop then I can email them to my tablet,. What a pain!!


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

Fiere, if i wait a closer to a year and then butcher the meaties , will they still be edible? (Tender)


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They'd totally be edible, but only tender if you cook them properly. You'd need to let them rest for 24 hours in the fridge (should do this anyway, gets the rigor out) and cook them slowly on a low heat. I find letting them chill in the fridge for a day after slaughtering, then brining them overnight allows to really break down that connective tissue in the meat and makes for some great eating. The older a bird is the more flavour it has, you just can't cook them the same as a store-bought bird else they will be stringy and chewy.


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

Super! I'm not totally convinced that the bigger of the two aren't Roos, but time will tell. I have an electric pressure cooker that is makes wonderful whole chicken for bbq or chicken salads. Thx everyone for your help and suggestions! !


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

A pressure cooker would tenderize them beautifully!


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks to me like the bigger ones are white rocks or meat birds, the smaller ones are leghorns


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

That's pretty much what we've decided Whitecat..


----------

